# Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?



## MomentInTime (12. Mai 2009)

*Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

Viele hier sind sich hinsichtlich der Debatte um Gewaltspiele und deren Verbot ja darin einig,
dass ein Verbot nichts bringt. Heutzutage ist es so wenig ein Problem, trotz Verbot an solche
Spiele zu kommen, dass dieser Umstand schon gar nicht mehr erwähnenswert ist !
Schon bereits früher war es ein leichtes, an die Spiele zu kommen, an die man wollte:
Mit 11 Jahren wollte ich unbedingt einen gewissen Mortal Kombat-Teil haben; ich weiß
nicht mehr, ob es MK Ultimate oder MK Trilogy war... jedenfalls war ich ganz heiß
auf das Spiel ^^ - der Harken an der Sache: Es war indiziert.
Ich hab' zu der Zeit viele Spiele-Mags regelmäßig durchgeblättert, und komischerweise
fand sich eben dieses indizierte Spiel in den Verkaufslisten diverser Versandhandel, die
ja in solchen Spiele-Mags inserieren. Jo, als ich das sah, hab' ich mich 'nen Keks drüber gefreut,
meine Mutter inbrünstig gebeten mir das Spiel zu bestellen und 2 Wochen später hat man mich
vorfinden können, wie ich am Ausknobeln der ersten Fatalities war ! 

Ziemlich beispielhafte Anekdote für die Situation Kindererziehung & Gewaltspiele, hm ?
Eltern, die keinen Plan haben und Kinder mit 'nem Willen, die nicht auf den Kopf gefallen sind ^^ ...

ich weiß nicht, wie das kommt, aber gerade in den letzten Tagen habe ich mich gefragt,
wie ich mich bezüglich dieses Themas verhalten würde, wenn ich Kinder hätte... das ist
echt 'ne knifflige Frage... und darum auch der Thread, der sich an euch alle mit der Frage wendet:

*Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*
Worin seht ihr bei dem Thema Gefahren ? Worauf sollten Eltern konkret - auch vorweg greifend - reagieren ?
Wie würdet ihr was besser als eure Eltern machen ?

...eines steht für mich fest: Verbieten bringt nichts.
Ich glaub', ich würd' mich sobald ich von meinem Kind mitbekommen würde, dass die anderen Kinder
in der Schule Computer-Spiele zocken und es seinen Mitschülern da in nichts nachstehen will,
erst mal mit ihm zusammensetzen und intensiv mit ihm darüber reden. Hm... am besten wär' es, wenn
man die ersten Spiele mit ihm gemeinsam spielt - dann unternimmt man mal diesbezüglich wenigstens
was mit dem Kind, anstatt es mit diesem Thema alleine zu lassen ! - und DANN mit ihm drüber zu sprechen.
In diesem Gespräch würd' ich meinem Kind klar machen, dass das, was es da spielt, NICHTS MIT
DER REALITÄT zu tun hat, dass es auch ja nicht auf den Gedanken kommt, dass es das, was es da
im Spiel sieht, in der Realität nachmacht - es ist halt nur ein Game, eine spielbare Fantasie, mehr
nicht. Vielleicht würd' ich ihm auch sagen, dass nur dumme Kinder diesen Unterschied nicht erkennen...
ob letzteres pädagogisch ratsam ist, kann ich nicht abschätzen *schmunzel* ...


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

als wichtigster punkt: die computerzeit zu hause reglementieren - es gibt keinen grund, warum ein kind so viel spielen dürfen muss, wie es lust hat. das is doch bei zB playmobil oder lego auch nicht anders, da würden normale eltern auch nicht zulassen, dass das kind das 4-6 stunden am stück zurückgezogen im zimmer spielt... und auch der internetzugang: es gibt wirklich keinen grund, warum ein kind darüber frei verfügen können muss.

und wenn das kind spiel, dann auch mal schauen, was. und beim kauf von spielen mitschauen, worum es da geht. wenn man sein kind dann sehr gut kennt und weiß, dass es "normal" ist, dann kann man auch ruhig mal ein spiel mit einer 1-2 jahren zu hohen altergrenze kaufen, es anfangs mitspielen und sagen "das is o.k.", vor allem wenn das kind dann nicht 4-5 stunden jeden tag dran rumhockt.

und wie meinst du ds mit "in der schule computerspielen" ? was hat denn bitte ein spielefähiges NBook in der schule zu suchen? für die schule - wenn es überhaupt wirklich nötig ist - wird ein billiges officeNB gekauft -basta!


----------



## MomentInTime (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

Zur Erklärung: "die anderen Kinder in der Schule...  ... Computer-Spiele zocken."


----------



## Woohoo (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

Ich find es auch sehr bedenklich das einige Kinder von ihren Eltern in jungen Jahren schon einen PC und Fernseher ins Kinderzimmer gestellt bekommen.
Manche Eltern lassen ihr Kind fasst von diesen Dingern erziehen.
Habe selber keinen Fernseher weil doch wirklich nur Mist läuft und wenn ich irgendwann mal Kinder erziehen sollte werden die in einem fernsehlosen Haushalt groß werden, denn wenn man ihnen andere Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten zeigt und ihnen nicht vorlebt das es das beste ist jeden Abend in die Glotze zu schauen werden sie hoffentlich gar kein großes Bedürfniss dazu entwickeln.

Aber wie der Nachwuchs dann reagiert....hm...Erziehung ist schon komplex und schwierig.


----------



## Maschine311 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

Na da darf ich mal als Papa von 2 Kampfzwergen m/4J. + w/7J. zu Wort kommen!
Also ich lasse meinen Kindern in der Regel eigendlich frei Hand, weil ich es wichtig finde das sie ihre eigenen Entscheidungen Treffen. Das heißt allerdings nicht das sie hier Narrenfreiheit haben. Ich achte da schon sehr drauf, allerdings so das es ihnen nicht auffällt. Meine Tochter hat einen Nintendo DS Lite und spielt eigentlich regelmäßig, aber übertreibt es selber nicht, so das ich einschreiten muß. Da muß ich mehr auf meine Frau aufpassen, die ist süchtig!

Meine Zwerge sind bei schönem Wetter immer den ganzen Tag drausen sammel Schnecken oder sonst was. Sehen zwar abends aus, als hätten sie den ganzen Tag Kohle abgebaut, aber was solls!
Einen Fernseher hat nur die große mit DVD Player, aber der Läuft im Mon. vielleicht 4 Std. der kurze hat nur eine Kompaktanlage für seine Kassetten.

Meiner Meinung nach liegt das Problem nicht in den Games, sondern wie die Erziehungsberechtigten mit ihrem Nachwuchs umgehen. Wichtig ist das Kinder von anfang an lernen, das Computer nur Hilfsmittel/ Spielekonsole ist und nur eine Spielwelt und das die richtige Welt um längen besser ist als sich anonym im PC zu verstecken. Das lebe ich meinen Kindern vor und unternehme sehr viel mit ihnen Schwimmen, Fußball, Spielplatz, Basteln, Tobben! Kein Killergame oder sonst was kommt dagegen an. Auch wenn mein Sohn 3-4Std. Playmo spielt finde ich das nicht schlimm. Bei schlechtem Wetter ist das normal und wenn die beiden oben zusammen spielen, dann stehe meine Frau und ich unten an der Treppe und schreien uns über die Dialoge der kurzen weg, aber dadurch bauen sie Fantasien auf und das will ich nicht verhindern. Ich finde es besser als wenn sie vorm Fernseher sitzen oder ewig sagen mir ist langweilig.

Meine Tochter bekommt demnächst den alten PC von meiner Frau, allerdings ohne I-Net nur für ihre Schulprogramme, ja das ist wirklich so, die bekommen in der ersten Klasse Software um zu Hause zu üben und Hausaufgaben zu machen!

Erzieht eure Kinder vernüftig, dann kann man den auch sämtliche Hard- u. Software in die Hand drücken, ohne das die nachher durchdrehen. Man sollte allerdings immer ein Auge drauf haben, so ganz allein geht es dann und wann doch nicht!

Gruß
Papa M311


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

Ich war auch eines der Kinder, deren Eltern absolut gar keine Ahnung von Technik hatten und zudem gerne bereit waren, Spiele zu kaufen, die nicht ganz für mein Alter geeignet waren.

Nichtsdestotrotz ist aus mir kein arbeitsloser Arbeitsloser geworden und Amok gelaufen bin ich auch nicht. 

Wenn ich in der Situation meiner Eltern irgendwann wäre, würde ich wohl nicht anders handeln. Mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass ich sehr wohl wüsste, was für Technik und Spiele meine Kids da am benutzen sind. Reglementierung nicht ausgeschlossen, aber ein Komplettverbot wäre vollkommener Schwachsinn. erst dadurch werden meine Kids dann wohl erst recht neugierig.


----------



## heizungsrohr (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

also ich werde momentan sogar noch erzogen, und ich kann nur sagen, wie ich es auch machen würde. ein familien pc, die kinder dürften, wie bei mir, ab 10 oder 11 max. 1 std. dadran sitzen und der fernseher würde auch nur 2 std. am tag laufen. erst ab 13 oder 14 kann man dann einen eigenen pc anschaffen, sofern das geld da ist. aber auch dann nicht mehr als 2 std. werktags und 4 std. am wochende. allerdings wurden bei mir nie die spiele kontrolliert, die ich gespielt habe. aus mir ist bis jetzt kein amokläufer geworden. ich muss gestehen in der schule könnte ich besser sein, aber das hat andere gründe. ich interessiere mich, im gegensatz zu eig. allen in meiner schulklasse für politik.


----------



## kalgani (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> das is doch bei zB playmobil oder lego auch nicht anders, da würden normale eltern auch nicht zulassen, dass das kind das 4-6 stunden am stück zurückgezogen im zimmer spielt




wie lange braucht man den bitte um eine bahn inkl stadt auzubauen und dann mit den sachen zu spielen? 

5 min.?

bei sowas kann ich nur den kopf schütteln.

btt:
zeitlich reglementieren macht den meisten sinn. (eieruhr in der Küche aufziehen )
I-net? erst ab einem gewissen alter... welches hab ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch nicht überlegt^^

das erste woran meine beiden zocken dürfen  wird wahrschienlich mein altes Megadrive/Snes sein. Alter dafür? mein grosser ist jetzt 4,5 und hat mich noch nicht gefragt von daher... denke das das ganze erst in der grundschule zum thema wird. (hoffentlich)

zum letzten satz im startpost:
um meinem zu zeigen das man bestimmte dinge die kinder im Kindergarten machen nicht machen sollte sagen ich genau das und bisher meine ich das er keinen schaden davon getragen hat, sondern bei diesen dingen versucht sie krampfhaft zu vermeiden.

aber das wichtigste ist und bleibt:
konsequenz - vieleicht gibt es bei kindern nicht!
man MUSS bis zu einem gewissen alter schwarz/weiss malen, da gewisse zusammenhänge kinder einfach nicht erfassen können!


----------



## MomentInTime (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

Ah super, vielen Dank für dein Feedback zu meinem letzten Satz im Anfangs-Post, kalgani !


----------



## kalgani (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*



Maschine311 schrieb:


> Erzieht eure Kinder vernüftig, dann kann man den auch sämtliche Hard- u. Software in die Hand drücken, ohne das die nachher durchdrehen. Man sollte allerdings immer ein Auge drauf haben, so ganz allein geht es dann und wann doch nicht!



hab eben den thread noch nicht ordentlich durchgelesen.
aber zu dem satz kann ich nur sagen: genau so muss es sein.

man darf aber auch keine angst haben bei bekannten/verwandten zu fragen!
ich habe eine ganze menge geschwister die einiges älter sind, in solchen fällen haben die auch schon mal gute ideen, weil bei erziehung ist alt nicht gleichbedeutend mit falsch! und meine nichten & neffen sind alle ordentlich geraten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*



kalgani schrieb:


> wie lange braucht man den bitte um eine bahn inkl stadt auzubauen und dann mit den sachen zu spielen?
> 
> 5 min.?



Also bei mir war die Lego-Eisenbahn n Projekt, dass über den halben Winter immer weiter entwickelt wurde  (zugegeben: 30-35cm lange Loks und Brücken, die ein vielfaches ihres Eigengewichtes tragen, sind eher unüblich  )


@topic:
Plane zwar keine Quälgeister, kann mich den reglementiereren aber nur anschließen. Freier und unbegrenzter Zugang zu Unterhaltungsmedien ist vielleicht ab 13-14 ne Überlegung wert, wenn die Person eine gewisse Selbstkontrolle hat und von sich aus sinnvolleren Tätigkeiten (Lesen, Sport) betreibt. Aber vorher?
Eigenen Fernseher gabs bei mir erst sehr spät, davor wurde primär mit den Eltern zusammen geguckt (oder nachmittags heimlich, aber da durfte man sich nicht erwischen lassen und wenn die Fernbedienung weggeschlossen wurde, wars schwierig  ), Videokonsole hing da natürlich zwangsläufig dran und PC gabs auch erst sehr spät. (brauchbaren Internetzugang erst als ich ~16 war und wenn ich an mein heutiges Verhalten denke war das eindeutig nicht zu spät  )


----------



## Bleipriester (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

ich finde es einerseits auch nicht so gut, wenn Kinder nur noch am PC sitzen oder vor der Glotze. 

Aber es ist für das Kind ebensowenig gut, hinter seinen Freunden und Klassenkameraden zurückzubleiben.

Was bringt es jemanden, wenn er nur eine oder zwei Stunden spielen darf, wenn alle anderen den ganzen Tag gespielt haben.

Hierzu muß man den Blick von den Schubladen wenden.
Kommt ein neues Superspiel, sitzen viele den ganzen Tag davor, dann ebbt es ab.

Kommt es unter Freunden z.B zu Disskussion, wie man etwas in dem jeweiligen Spiel gemacht hat, und einer hats noch nicht durch, weil die Limitierung keine Ausnahmen macht, kann er nicht mitreden.

Hierfür ist das Gaming allerdings ein schlechtes Beispiel.
Da gibt es viele andere Dinge, in denen zu streng erzogene Kinder den Zeitgeist nicht mitbekommen und später dumm dastehen, weil sie nicht wissen, wei etwas funktioniert.

Schwer für manche, Das einzusehen, aber solcherlei Dinge schaffen Außenseiter.  

Außerdem:
Ich habe als kleiner Bub vor dem alten C46 gesessen und mit der Flak Flugzeuge vom Himmel geholt...
Wem sollte ich das jetzt verbieten?


----------



## kalgani (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

mit der von dir aufgezeigten methode schafft man mitläufer... 

ich will aber nicht das meine söhne mitläufer werden!
mein ziel ist es das sie sich möglichst frei von gruppenzwängen entwickeln und sich selbst bestimmen können und da möglichst früh!

zu dem beispiel mit der flak auf dem c64:

damals war eine flak ein pixelhaufen den man flak nannte, aber nicht als solche identifizieren konnte = _offensichtlich fictiv_.

heute besteht eine flak auf 100.000 Polygonen mit bump-,lightning-,LoD Maps drüber und kann nur noch als Vernichtungsobjekt Flak angesehen werden. Selbst wenn man nicht wüsste das es eine Flak ist würde man wissen das dieses ding zum zerstören da ist!  = _für ein Kind ggf. nicht mehr fictiv_

und wenn einer meiner beiden zu mir kommt und sagt der und der darf das und das, dann würde ich sogar mit dessen eltern sprechen, ob sie wirklich wissen was ihr kind den ganzentag macht...

thema handy ist auch so eines.
das wird ganz schwer für mich dort den richtigen zeitpunkt zu finden, da ich salbst ein handyhasser bin.
hoffe nur das es dann irgendwann mal handy für fast umsonst gibt.... ansonsten stehe ich wahrscheinlich vor einer gewaltigen zwickmühle.


----------



## Maschine311 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

Das mit den Handys ist in der Tat schwer. Meine tochter ist 7 und kommt jetzt schon mit solchen Wünschen Papa ich will ein Handy, MP-3 Player, Computer, Nintendo ds ect. und das kommt nicht von uns, sonder Schule oder Nachbars Kindern. Das ist leider heute so!
Wir brauchten damals das ganzen Media Zeug nicht. Wir hatten Bolzplatz, haben Soldaten in irgendwelchen Brachgeländen gepielt, unterirdische Budden gebaut, Rollhockey und tausend ander Dinge uns einfallen lassen, da hat keiner ein Handy, PC vermisst.
Leider haben die Zeiten sich geändert, obwohl meine Kinder auch zu 85% ihre Freizeit draußen verbringen und mit Media Artikeln eigentlich wenig am Hut haben.

Kann eigentlich nur von meiner Kindheit sagen, das ich immer ein gutes Zuhause hatte und wenn ich Mist gebaut habe , ich dafür auch anschließend gerade stehen mußte, wobei meine Eltern mich unterstützt haben, aber mir auch eindeutig erklärt haben das es falsch war dieses zu tun, aber ich hatte immer ein Anlaufpunkt wo ich hilfe fand, wenn ich selber nicht mehr weiter wußte. 
Wir haben auch "Gotch" mit Holzgewehren gespielt, hatte so kleine Computer Taschenspiele zum Ballern. Haben Gemüse aus den ganzen Schrebbergärten geklaut und es aufgegessen. War also kein Engel, aber wenn andere auf noch hefftigere Ideen kamen, wußte ich auch in jungen Jahren, das dieses nun eine Nummer zu weit geht und ich andere überzeugen konnte den Scheiß zu lassen, oder nicht mitgemacht habe, um  rücksicht auf meine Eltern zu nehmen!

Meiner Meinung nach steht und fällt alles mit einem vernünftigen Elternhaus. Präsents und Fürsorge und die Zwerge in ordentlichen Bahnen lenken ist wichtig. Zudem finde ich, wenn man Angst heben muß etwas zu verlieren, überlegt man 2 x bevor man richtig ******* baut!

In meinen Augen werden viele Kinder einfach sich selbst überlassen, hier haste ein Hausschlüssel bis heute Abend. Und wenn die Eltern genervt abends nach Hause kommen haben die meist kein Nerv mehr sich auch noch deine Probs. anzuhören. Bei mir war es gott sei dank nicht so.


----------



## Bleipriester (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

Doch, das Ding war als Flak zu erkennen..
Und außerdem meine ich ja kein Extrem, ich bin auch dagegen, daß zu kleine Kinder zu heftige Spiele Spielen, wie Left4Dead oder Ähnliches.
Aber ich habe früher auch GTA gespielt, da war ich 13, bin kein Mörder geworden.
Kommt darauf an, wie weit jemand für sein Alter ist.


----------



## kalgani (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

sorry aber auf dem c64 war nichts als realistische darstellung zu begreifen.

DAS ist heute anders.

und bei GTA 1&2 mit der "draufsicht" war kein realitätsgefühl vorhanden, wobei seit GTA3 sich dieses geändert haben könnte. (je nach ansicht des betroffenen spielers)

erinnere mich auch noch an ein video, wo einer seinen 6-8 jährigen sohn/bruder DxxM3 hat spielen lassen und der dann ne absolute panikattacke bekommen hat und der kerl hat sich nur weggelacht.

absolut unverantwortlich.
der kleine hat nen schaden fürs leben davon!


----------



## Bleipriester (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

Lieber kalgani, ich darf Dir doch hoffentlich anhand Deines Beispiels erklären, was ich mit "nicht das Extrem" meine.



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Doch, das Ding war als Flak zu erkennen...


 


kalgani schrieb:


> sorry aber auf dem c64 war nichts als realistische darstellung zu begreifen.


 
Wenn etwas als solches zu erkennen ist, heißt das doch nicht, daß es realistisch aussieht...

OK?


----------



## kalgani (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

ganz ehrlich Bleipriester?

der sinn deines letzten post erschliesst sich mir nicht wirklich.


----------



## Fifadoc (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

*sing* "The internet is for p0rn, the internet is for p0rn. Why you think the net was born?! P0rn, p0rn, p0rn." *sing*

Also das Internet selbst halte ich mit unbeschränktem Zugriff nicht für Kindertauglich. 
Ansonsten muss beim PC nicht zwingend eine übermäßige Beschränlung sein. Es kommt dabei auch stark drauf an, was kinder da tun und wie lange sie es tun.

Verbieten sollte man auch spiele nicht, sofern man sie einem Kind zumuten kann. Mit 10 braucht ein Kind kein "Crysis" spielen, aber mit 14 sieht es vielleicht anders aus. Ich hab auch mit 14-15 shooter gespielt. trotzdem lauf ich nicht amok. Mit dem Wissen aus shootern is das auch gar nicht möglich... mit der Waffenausbildung die ich vom Bund hab schon 

aber zurück zum Thema. Wenn Kinder etwas fasziniert, dann können sie das auch 6-7 stunden tun. Seie es Fußball, Radfahren, Lesen, Lego oder eben PC. 
Hab mit 16 ganze Tage vor dem PC verbracht. Aber ich hab eben nicht pausenlos gezockt, sondern kleine (unbrauchbare) Tools programmiert. Suchalgorithmen, Binärbäume und anderen Kram. Heute schreib ich Verfahren zur numerischen Simulation und profitieren von den Programmierfehlern, die ich damals selbst gemacht habe und heute vermeiden kann.

Hätten meine Eltern mich damals zu sehr eingeschränkt, säh das heute sicher nicht so aus.


Aber nun zu dem, was ich nicht durfte und was auch ich meinen Kindern nicht erlauben werde:
Brutale Spiele und Filme. Horror Filme und Thriller sind nichts für 12-jährige. Ebenso halt auch nicht PC Spiele ab 18. Ich werde in der Position sein, dass ich es sicher eher weiss als meine Eltern es wussten, somit kann ich beim PC mehr entscheiden. Sie konnten nur bei Filmen entscheiden.

Das würde z.b. dazu führen, dass meine Kinder zwar einen Fernseher haben dürfen, aber einen TV Anschluss gibts erstmal nicht. DVDs reichen. Ich selbst guck außer Sport auch kein TV, da ichs einfach zu dämlich finde, was da läuft.


----------



## MomentInTime (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

Also, ich find' das schon sehr interessant, was einige hier vor dem Hintergrund
ihrer eigenen Erfahrungen für eine doch recht strenge Alterslinie ziehen. Genau
das lädt' mich ein, noch eine weitere Anekdote aus meinem Leben zum Besten
zu geben:
Ich hab' schon recht früh eine Konsole bekommen: Mit 6 Jahren.
Wie bin ich mit 6 Jahren auf den Trichter gekommen ? Vielleicht erinnern sich
noch einige von euch daran, aber früher gab's bei Matzen in der Spiele-
Abteilung immer eine Computerspiele-Ecke mit einer angeschlossenen Konsole.
Das war der Anstoßpunkt - irgendwann hatte ich es satt, vor der Konsole
bei Matzen drauf zu warten, bis die Lusche vor mir endlich bei Super Mario
abschmierte. Und weil meine Mutter auf mein Einwirken hin auch Verständnis
dafür aufbringen konnte, gab's dann kurze Zeit später die erste Spielekonsole
in den eigenen 4 Wänden - oh Gott, war ich aufgeregt als die Konsole bei
uns angeschlossen wurde, als hätt' ich 2 Cola-Flaschen ge-ext  ...
ja, es war ein NES, dann kam einige Jahre später auch schon der Übergang
zum SNES... da war ich 9 Jahre alt, hatte kürzlich mein eigenes Zimmer
inklusive Fernseher bekommen. 
Und eines Tages, als ich mit meiner Mutter bei Matzen war, hat sie mir
Mortal Kombat 1 gekauft - das Spiel hat mir zu dem Zeitpunkt echt absolut
nichts gesagt ! Es war für mich nichts anderes als ein ganz normales
 Beat'em'up... bis sich auf einmal durch wildes Herumkloppen auf dem
Gamepad völlig unerwartet der Bildschirm abdunkelte, "Döööööm... dööm"
ertönte und ich meinem Gegner mit Johnny Cage den Fuß durch die
Bauchdecke getreten habe ! Da bekam Klein-Ironhead aber große Kulleraugen !
Ich starrte gebannt auf den Bildschirm, mir hat's die Sprache verschlagen !
Dann sagte ich "COOOOOOOOOOL!", stand auf, lief zu meiner Mama ins
Badezimmer und sagte "Mama, Mama, guck' mal, was ich gemacht habe ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bevor jemand diesen Vorfall durch die Grafik zu relativieren versucht:
MK1 sah' wirklich verdammt realistisch aus.

Ich denke, wenn man sein Kind bei seinen ersten Schritten in der Spielewelt
begleitet, dann sind 9 bis 10 Jahre echt noch ein tragbares Alter für härtere
Spiele und nicht erst 14 Jahre.


----------



## kalgani (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

mortal kombat 1 wurde doch sogar beschlagnahmt, oder nicht?

und deine mutter wusste bestimmt vor dem kauf auch nicht was man bei MK als finisher machen konnte, oder? 
hat sie dir nachher wenigstens das game abgenommen?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*



kalgani schrieb:


> wie lange braucht man den bitte um eine bahn inkl stadt auzubauen und dann mit den sachen zu spielen?
> 
> 5 min.?
> 
> bei sowas kann ich nur den kopf schütteln.


 ich meinte, dass das kind einfach im kinderzimmer "abgelegt" wird und JEDEN TAG nur so was macht, und die eltern kümmert es nicht - analog zum stundenlang am PC rumhocken lassen. 

gegen zB am wochenende mal mit der neuen burg dann wirklich den ganzen spielen, oder dass ein technikbegesitertr sich mit 12-14 jahren auch mal mehrere stunden dem bau eines dioramas oder geisanlage widmet, ist ja nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## MomentInTime (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*



kalgani schrieb:


> mortal kombat 1 wurde doch sogar beschlagnahmt, oder nicht?
> 
> und deine mutter wusste bestimmt vor dem kauf auch nicht was man bei MK als finisher machen konnte, oder?
> hat sie dir nachher wenigstens das game abgenommen?



Genau gesagt, wurde es indiziert.

Natürlich wusste sie erst recht nichts von dem finisher-feature; wenn ich es nicht mal wusste.
Ich wusste ja nicht, wie ich den finisher gemacht habe, es war Zufall, aber wenn ich es gewusst
hätte und sie es gesehen hätte, hätt' sie mir das Spiel sicherlich auch nicht weggenommen.
Warum auch ? Ich kam ja auch damit klar.


----------



## kalgani (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

warum auch^^

ist nicht dein ernst, oder?
du würdest deinem 10 jährigen wirklich MK zum spielen lassen?


----------



## MomentInTime (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

Ja - ich hab's auch mit 10 Jahren gezockt, und das vollkommen unbetreut;
genau das würd' ich bei meinen Kindern jedoch anders machen.


----------



## kalgani (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

mit 10... 
das war 87... 
da hab ich c64 gezockt...
bei nem kumpel...
wenn denn dessen grosser bruder, dem das ding gehörte, uns lies^^
winter games und summer games etc.

ne mit 10 müssen solche spiel wirklich nicht sein.
eher mario (kart) oder sonic o.Ä.!


----------



## NixBlick (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

@*Maschine311 *
Sehe ich genauso.

Es ist wichtig das man einfach Zeit mit dem Kind verbringt und danach Entscheidungen trifft wie sich das Kind verhält. Das ist, denke ich, heute auch oft das Problem das beide Elternteile arbeiten wollen/müssen und keine Zeit mit dem Kind verbringen können oder wollen.

Außerdem finde ich es unfair dem Kind gegenüber jetzt schon zu sagen es darf dies und das nicht, wo ich es noch nicht mal kennen und einschätzen kann ^^


----------



## jetztaber (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Ja - ich hab's auch mit 10 Jahren gezockt, und das vollkommen unbetreut;
> genau das würd' ich bei meinen Kindern jedoch anders machen.



Meine Tochter ist sechs Jahre alt und hat einen Papa, der sich im großen und ganzen in der Welt der PC-Games sagen wir mal ordentlich auskennt. Logischerweise durfte das Kind mit vier Jahren bereits die Maus anschieben und altersgerechte Spiele spielen. Das waren so Sachen wie Lauras Stern, Milli Methas Reise in den Körper oder Oscar der Ballonfahrer. Vom Grundsatz her also Lernspiele und wir als Eltern sind uns einig, das das so bleiben soll.

In der Welt der Kinder und dem was sie davon verstehen können und verstehen sollen, hat Gewalt meiner Ansicht nach nichts verloren. Sie erleben bereits leichte Formen der Gewalt im Kindergarten, wenn andere Kinder hauen oder schlagen. Kinder sind wie ein unbeschriebenes Blatt Papier und je nachdem, wie sie von ihren Eltern gefördert und gefordert werden, wird ihre Sicht der Welt geschrieben. Und da sollte Gewalt absolut keinen Platz darin haben, völlig egal ob jetzt Junge oder Mädchen. Diese prägende Zeit kindlicher Jahre kann wesentlich intelligenter genutzt werden.

Wichtig erscheint mir eine Begleitung der Kinder im Hinblick auf die Nutzung der Inhalte der Medien. Aber dazu muss im Kopf des Kindes erst mal eine Welt abgebildet sein, die sich an den elementaren Grundbedürfnissen von Kindern orientiert und die sind nun mal Liebe und Geborgenheit und nicht Gewalt und Tod.

Dass Gewalt und Tod auch Teil der Welt sind, erfahren sie mit zunehmendem Alter sowieso aus ihrer Umwelt, aber vorher sollten sie verinnerlicht haben, dass Leben etwas ganz anderes bedeutet.

Naja, unser Kind hat noch einen Nintendo DS (Pferde und Hunde sind angesagt) und einen Ipod zum Geschichten und Musik hören.

Beides nutzt sie selbständig unterschiedlich lang, ganz nach Bedarf. Hinsichtlich der Nutzungszeit schränken wir sie nicht ein, bieten allerdings immer mal Alternativen an, wie Rausgehen, Vorlesen oder Spiele machen (Memory, Würfelspiele, Kartenspiele etc.). Wir wollen so zeigen, wie Alternativen aussehen können. Das haben wir übrigens laufend in der Erziehung so gemacht, also Alternativen aufgezeigt und nicht Verbote und Gebote ausgesprochen. Dem Kind wird immer erklärt, welche Folgen dies und das hat und wie es richtig gemacht wird.

Unsere Tochter fing daher auch mit fünf Jahren selbständig das Lesen an und wollte bereits mit vier Jahren Schwimmen lernen und hat es auch gelernt (ich tauche - aber das hat für sie noch Zeit...) und das zeigt einfach, dass das Anbieten von Alternativen wesentlich besser ist und von einem Kind auch genutzt wird, als eine Ruhigstellung mit reinem Konsum. Und hoffentlich klappt das auch weiterhin. Ich bin da sehr zuversichtlich.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

Ich hab eine Tochter, sie ist zwar erst einanhalb, aber ich mache mir da auch schon länger Gedanken drum wie ich ihr den PC und das Internet sinnvoll näher bringe, denn beides ist numal Zukunft und keine Modeerscheinung.

Sie sitzt schon jetzt öfter mal bei mir auf den Schoss vorm PC, denn Papa ergoogelt ihr ständig Spongebob Bilder  . Auch ist sie gerne beim Basteln am PC dabei, finde das aber weniger toll weil Hardware und Kinderhände nicht wirklich für einander geschaffen sind.

Wenn die Zeit reif ist, wird sie am PC zocken dürfen, zeitlich begrenzt natürlich. Ich fordere aber auch von ihr, das sie das Internet zum lernen nutzt und nicht nur zum chatten ect.. Ich würde mir auch wünschen, wenn meine Tochter Intresse am Webdesign hätte, wäre bestimmt geil, wenn sie im Kindergarten den Betreuern was von DIVs, Margins und Ebenen predigt.

Wovor ich aber Angst habe ist das sie mehr lernen könnte als ich, sprich ich geb ihr Internet Verbot und sie findet Wege das zu umgehen. Das würde stark an meinem Ego kratzen.


----------



## kalgani (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Genau gesagt, wurde es indiziert.



hab noch mal kurz recherchiert...

mortal Kombat wurde beschlagnahmt, somit ist der Besitz rechtswidrig!

Kategorie:Beschlagnahmtes Computerspiel ? Wikipedia

zum eigentlichen thema:

werde mir jetzt eine Lernsoftware holen, mit der mein grosser (der kleine natürlich auch wenn er will) sich darin versuchen kann das lesen & schreiben so langsam bei zu bringen. mal schauen...

Aber spielen ist bisher eigentlich nur sowas wie "Luxor" ab und zu (alle paar wochen mal) dran.
Werden eh noch genug mit konsole/PC in den nächsten 15 Jahren zocken, so das ich sie jetzt noch nicht damit füttern muss!

Das die Kids immer wieder ein umgehung finden werden ist doch fast logisch, wenn nicht wäre ICH von meinen kids enttäuscht


----------



## Maschine311 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

Habe gerade zu dem Aktuellen Thema hier gerade ein Fall. Meine Tochter hat ja wie erwähnt ein Nintendo Ds lite, nun hat mein 4J. männl. Zwerg das  Teil auch für sich entdeckt, aber Biene Maja Games!

Nun wenn meine Tochter ihm das Teil leiht, ist der davon nicht mehr wegzubekommen und ist total vertieft und kriegt nichts mehr mit, könnteste so mit dem Teil jetzt nehmen und mit in den Urlaub fahren, würde der garnicht mitbekommen. Nimmt man ihm das Teil weg oder verbietet es ihm wird er ätzend, quangelt, heult oder ist beleidigt.

Ihm es ganz zu verbieten finde ich allerdings nicht richtig, da die große es ja auch in maßen darf und ich möchte ansich nicht das er sich wertloser oder weniger Berücksichtig vorkommt, daher erlaube ich es für mal 20-30min. gelegentlich. Das ist also nicht täglich ich sage mal max. 2-3 mal die Woche im Schnitt!
Er ist dann zwar kurzzeitig beleidigt, aber das erledigt sich recht schnell wenn ich mich dann mit ihm beschäftige für mind. 30min.

Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## kalgani (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

finde die regelung vollkommen richtig.
würde es auch nicht öfter werden lassen, damit er von dem ding auch noch wegkommt.
sonst wird es nur noch schwieriger ihn sich mit anderen dingen beschäftigen zu lassen.


----------



## Fabian (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

Also ich finde es schrecklich wenn man teilweise sieht das die Kinder vor das fernsehen gesetzt werden nur damit sie ruhig sind
Wenn da dann schon beim Frühstück Serien wie Dragonball etc. laufen hört es bei mir ganz auf.
Ich finde diese Serien sind der reinste Schwachsinn.

Von Verboten halte ich eigentlich nichts,da es die Dinge meist noch Interessanter macht.
Ich hab mir 13 meinen ersten eigenen Pc bekommen,auch direkt mit Internet.
Am Anfang wurde noch teilweise kontrolliert was gespielt wurde,nach relativ kurzer zeit jedoch nicht mehr da meine Eltern der Meinung waren das es schon ok wäre mit den Spielen.
Da waren natürlich direkt Shooter auf dem Pc, das wussten meine Eltern dan auch,hatten aber eigentlich keine probleme mehr damit.

Ich bin insgesamt gesehen der Meinung das Verbote nichts bringen,
ich finde es wichtiger das die Eltern sich mit den Spielen etc. auseinandersetzen und den Kindern alternativen bieten.
Allerdings sollten bis zu einem bestimmten alter Grenzen gesetzt werden z.B das der Pc ab einer bestimmten Uhrzeit aus ist etc.
Und ein Fernseher hat meiner Meinung nach nicht in einem *Kinderzimmer* zu suchen.


----------



## heizungsrohr (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

das mit dem fernseher im kinderzimmer haben meine eltern als ich 12 war sehr einfach gelöst: keinen reveiver dran. dann kann man nur dvd's oder vhs's schauen

mein quasi schwiegervater hat auch 2 kinder. wenn da mal der fernseher läuft sind die auch nicht mehr ansprechbar. was passiert, wenn man die kiste mal ausmacht, kann sich ja jeder vorstellen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

Verbote mögen Dinge interessanter machen, aber wenn sie richtig durchgesetzt werden, machen sie einen Massenkonsum - und eben der ist bei Computerspielen extrem problematisch - fast unmöglich. Da Interesse auch durch viele andere Dinge geweckt werden kann, sind sie imho angebracht, wenn das Kind offensichtlich nicht in der Lage ist, seinen Medienkonsum selbst in angemessene Grenzen zu verweisen.

Wie gesagt: wenn sie durchgesetzt werden. Damit scheinen Eltern aber heute sehr oft überfordert zu sein, wenn man den Medien (und dem Verhalten der Teenager) trauen kann.


----------



## joraku (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

Habe keine Kinder -  bin noch selber eins. 

Meine Eltern haben mich so erzogen, das Vormittags der TV aus bleibt.
Warum den auch? Man hat Schule und es kommt eh nur Mist.
Am PC bin ich fitter wie sie. Ist ja meistens so. 
Aber ganz früher als ich noch kleiner war, durfte ich am Tag höchstens eine Stunde an den PC. Und dann nur wenn HA etc. schon erledigt waren.
Das halte ich auch heute noch so.

Als Kind findet man Regelungen, die die Länge der Benutzung eines bestimmten Gerätes/ Mediums beschränken doof. Aber jeder, mit einem gesunden Menschenverstand kann danach sagen: "Mutter, Vater, das war gut so." 
€ Darf Games spielen, für die ich eigentlich noch ein Jahr zu Jung bin. 
Aber die werden vorher von den Eltern angeschaut. (Crysis, Far Cry 2 etc.)

Was ich aber nicht verstehe. Warum ist Counterstrike Source ab 16 freigegben?


----------



## JOJO (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

Interessante Threads allesamt, teils mit pädagogischer Einsicht, teils mit Vorstellungen, die an einer Kinderwelt vorbeigehen!

Kinder, jepp, habe drei davon. Eine ist nun 26 und studiert Medizin, der zweite ist 24 und macht nun seine Prüfung als Koch, der Letzte ist ein Nachzügler der mit knapp über 2 Jahren noch alles vor sich hat...

Zur Tochter des Hauses, sie hatte keinen PC, hat sich auch nie darum gekümmert, hat Klavier gespielt, Ballett und Reiten war ihr Ding. Konnte aufgrund intensiven Bemühens schon mit 4 lesen, spricht 4 Sprachen, französisches und deutsches Abitur!

Kollege Koch, hatte PC ist süchtig nach Lan Partys, kümmert sich einen Schund um seine Ausbildung. Komm ich heute nicht, dann vielleicht Morgen...

Kleinkind, kommt eher nach dem Vater, kennt in seinen jungen Jahren die Werkzeuge seines Vaters, alle Nachbarsnamen und spielt alles was ihm Spass macht. Lernt vom Papa englisch, was allgemein schon lustig ist

Schade nur für alle drei Kinder, dass sie nie erleben konnten wie es früher war, ohne PC, schwarz/ weiß Fernseher. Die vielen Kinder auf der Straße, die Jugendheime und vor allem, die Familie, die überaus zahlreich war. In dem Haus meiner Eltern wohnten damals 13 Kinder (meine Schwester und ich eingeschlossen), heute wohnen in unserer Straße gerade mal noch 2 Kinder!!!

*Heute haben unsere jetzt reglementierenden Politiker, eben jene, die PC Spiele anprangern, diese, die Jugendarbeit wie Kindergärten und Jugendheime aus kostengründen schließen ließen, die Leben so teuer machen, dass es weniger Kinder gibt, nichts anderes zu tun als zu verlautbaren:"IHR, DIE ELTERN UND SPIELEENTWICKLER, IHR HABT SCHULD!!!"*

Was das lernen und die Entwicklung angeht!

Kinder und Erwachsene lernen besser, wenn mehrere Sinne angesprochen werden. Anfassen, sehen und fühlen z.B. Dies kann (leider) noch kein Programm bieten. Auch ist es für ein gesundes Selbstwertgefühl notwendig, soviel wie möglich, sozialen Kontakt zu pflegen, auch dies kann noch kein PC Programm oder andere elektronische Gerätschaft bieten.

Kinder erziehen ist nicht einfach, bestimmt nicht. Die Verantwortung ist riesengroß, aber Spass macht es dennoch. Klar, wenn mein Kleiner bei mir sitzt und auf den Bildschirm schaut begeistert ihn das schon. Er weis auch schon wie der PC, die Stereoanlage und auch der Fernseher eingeschaltet wird. Aber, ein Blick von ihm zu mir, passt es Papa, wie ist seine Mimik!? Ohne Worte... Passt es nicht, sitzt er bei Mama... Und das Gute bei meiner Erziehung ohne Schläge, schreien und drangsalieren ist, es funktioniert bei den beiden Großen auch heute noch!

Ich denke Vorbild sein ist wichtig, Werte und Wertgefühl zu vermitteln ein Muss! Kinder die allein gelassen und ungeliebt sind von allen, die werden auffällig werden.

Sorry für den langen Thread, lag mir jedoch am Herzen...


----------



## ole88 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

da ich selbst erst 20 bin hab ich noch keine kinder, aber ich würde mein Kind niemals vor dem fernseher parken damit ich mei Ruhe hab. ich find man sollte ne Zeit ausmachen oder ne feste Sendung Dragonball simpsons oder digimon oder was halt denen gefällt aber auch nur bestimmte Zeit. pc im Kinderzimmer nein erst ab 13 oder 14 pc sicher schon früher wegen schule und dann auch nur bestimmte kinderseiten und würde mich auch damit beschäftigen
ich denk unsre Generation wird sich als Eltern mehr damit auseinandersetzen als die eigenen das getan haben.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

Ich habe auch keine Kinder und bin selbst eins
Ich will dass meine Kinder sich später mal mit HW auskennen und für andere ein Helfer sein können.Da ja heutzutage fast jeder einen Computer hat ist das meiner Meinung nach auch Sinnvoll.Meine Mutter und auch viele Eltern von Kumpels halten wenig von Computer.Immer soll man den PC ausschalten mit der Begründung "Sowas hatten wir früher nicht" und "Wir mussten uns zu Zehnt vor einen kleinen Fernseher drängen".Manchmal wird das so Dreist und so trotzig ausgesprochen dass man schon puren Neid hört.Ich weiß dass das Blödsinnig klingt,aber es gibt tatsächlich solche fälle.Weil auch Eltern aus den 80ern kommen wo die Videospiele gerade erfunden wurden,gab es ja auch welche dessen Eltern sich diesem Trend wiedersetzten.Das heißt sie durften sowas nie haben in ihrer Kindheit.Nun glaube ich dass viele halt denken:"Oh,die haben Videospiele?Das hatte ich früher nicht,wieso sollten mein/e Sohn/Tochter das haben?Ungerecht.".Allerdings sind die meisten fälle Ängstlich wegen des PC Konsums.Ich zb. bin sehr viel am Computer.Aber dort Spiele ich atm die wenigste Zeit.Ich Benchmarke,Overclocke,Installiere,Chatte und Recherchiere und gugge auch mal ein Filmchen(Nein,nicht nur P0rn-Videos bei youtube)Und sowas ist halt beängstigend,weil die Eltern einen meist immer dann am PC erwischen wenn man mal am Gamen ist.Am liebsten Spielen ich-wie könnte es auch anders sein-Crysis,CoD,GTA oÄ.Die Eltern lassen sich nun von dieser Ballerspiele-Spielen-Amoklauf Hetzung verrückt machen.Das heißt,mein Kind wird ein Amokläufer und tötet Hemmungslos.Was allerdings völliger Blödsinn ist.Ich habe aus einem bestimmten Grund meinen ganzen jetzigen PC Selbst bezahlt,nämlich dafür dass keiner mir vorschreiben kann was ich damit zu tun oder zu lassen habe.Die einzige möglichkeit mich zu was anderem zu bewegen wenn ich gerade Lust auf PC hab ist Strom abdrehen
Zudem habe ich auch bereits mit _*5*_ einen PC gehabt,und damals habe ich Wolfenstein 3D gezockt.Und ich habe nicht mal den _Gedanken_ jemanden zu töten.Mich würde das Seelisch zerstören einem anderen Menschen wirklich dauerhaften Schaden anzutun.Seit über 9 Jahren habe ich nun schon mit PCs zu tun und habe Ballerspiele aller Art gezockt.Das mit den Amokläufen ist alles nur Panikmache meiner Meinung nach.Mal ehrlich,wie kann man den gebrauch einer echten Waffe mit der Maus üben?
In diesem Sinne...

MfG...


----------



## heizungsrohr (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

viele eltern vergessen aber auch, dass man z.b. bei wikipedia, aber auch anderen seiten einiges lernen kann. wenn mir vor dem pc langweilig wird, durchforste ich bis zu 20 seiten/stunde auf wikipedia.
in meiner klasse (9.) ist auch einer dabei, der keinen eigenen rechner hat, mit der begründung, er würde dann nicht mehr lernen und nur noch diese gefährlichen killerspiele spielen. dafür hat er aber eine eigene wohnung im haus und einen fernseher, der praktisch immer läuft. die sinnhaftigkeit des ganzen ist sehr schleppend, deswegen sollte man immer schauen, was man wieviel begrenzt oder verbietet.


----------



## kalgani (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

da sieht man mal was diese ganze depperte diskussion um die spiele teilweise für auswirkungen hat!

kein PC... wie soll der denn im Arbeitsleben zurecht kommen?
Der Übersteht doch keine Probezeit mit 0 IT-kenntnissen...
allein wenn der 3h für eine seite text tippen braucht.

der beste spruch der eigentlich zu allem passt:
"alles in _maßen_, und nichts in _massen_."

das gilt wirklich für alles was kinder und beschäftigung angeht.


----------



## heizungsrohr (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

das gilt nicht nur für kinder


----------



## kalgani (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

stimmt auch wieder


----------



## Falk (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*

Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, wie wir so mit 15-16 die ersten LANs mit Kumpels gemacht haben. Da wurde dann erst bis in die frühen Morgenstunden CS gezoggt (0.6 Beta), dann noch ein paar unanständige Filme über das Netzwerk kopiert und dann ist man völlig übermüdet von seinen Eltern (!) wieder abgeholt worden. Da wurden reih um immer verschiedene Wohnzimmer von ca. 10 Leuten in Beschlag genommen, und es war kein Geheimnis, was dort gespielt wurde (wie hätte sich das auch verheimlichen lassen sollen, wenn man mit Essen versorgt wird )

Dafür haben wir die restliche Zeit auch mit "normalen" Beschäftigungen verbracht (die zugegeben auch nicht immer auf die Zustimmung der älteren Generation gestoßen haben). 

Mittlerweile sind wir alle Mitte 20 und zocken kaum noch - jedenfalls nicht mehr die Nächte durch. 

So, genug aus meiner Jugend erzählt, BTT: Ich denke, das Eltern, die sich selbst mit IT beschäftigen (schöne Grüße an meine Mutter ) eher in der Lage sind, zu erkennen, das "Killerspiele" spielen wie Räuber&Gendarm ohne aufgeschürfte Knie ist. 

Ich würde meine Kinder nicht unbedingt davon abhalten, Zeit am PC zu verbringen, sondern ihnen eher versuchen Alternativen aufzuzeigen. Spätestens in der Pubertät erkennen die meisten, das echte Frauen spannender sind als Freundinnen, die .jpg im Namen haben. Und das man für echte soziale Kontakte auch mal vor die Tür gehen muss.


----------



## Maschine311 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mediale Erziehung: Wie würdet ihr eure Kinder bzgl. Games erziehen ?*



heizungsrohr schrieb:


> das gilt nicht nur für kinder


 
Das sehe ich ähnlich. PC ist ja kein Monster was aus Kindern Massemörder macht, das ist doch nur in, wenn überhaupt , in einigen wenigen Fällen so. Das Teil ist ja schließlich auch ein absolutes Allround-Mittel für Wissen, Beruf, Schule ect. Ich war glaube ich so gerade 10J. als es mit den ersten C64 für Jedermann losging. Da würden Behördliche Briefe noch mit der Hand geschrieben, oder wer hatte umständlich auf Schreibmaschine, mit 1. Fehler und von Vorn!
Wenn man irgendwas wissen wollte, ab zur Bücherei und in dicken Wälzern erstmal evt. Std. nachschlagen, das dauert heute ein paar Klicks.

Eltern stehen da einfach in der Verantwortung ihren Kindern auch das andere Leben ohne PC vorzuleben, welches wesendlich attraktiver ist als ein anonymes im PC. Der PC muß spaß machen und Hilfreich sein für das eigentliche Leben, nicht es restlos ersetzen. 

Wenn meine Kinder am Nintendo oder PC sitzen und Papa sagt, los Zwerge jetzt wird auf dem Rasen getobt oder Fußball gespielt, schmeißen die alles elektrische weg um Papa fertig zu machen. Solange das so ist, ist noch alles im Lot und die 1.Std. PC oder Nintendo zuviel werden das auch nicht ändern oder schädlich sein!
Man muß einfach ein gesundes Mittelmaß finden und solange die Unternehmungen mit Mama und Papa noch das größte sind, denke ich nicht, das PC oder Nintendo meinen Kindern schadet.


----------

